# Late 20's Brompton Fittings Path Racer



## jonkuto (Nov 10, 2015)

I'd like to introduce to you folks a bike I've had in my collection for the past year. This bike was most likely built by some company in Czech Republic in the late 20ties. All parts except handlebar, wheels and saddle were built by Brampton Fittings, Birmingham. Brampton did not supply frames completely assembled, so you had to do that yourself. The company who finished - and possibly sold - this bicycle even used a Brampton Fittings emblem instead of their own. Fichtel & Sachs Hubs (the rear hub is dated 1927), wood decor steel rims for beaded edge tires and a vintage racing seat were used to finish this bike.
The story that I got when I purchased this bike goes - some gentleman bought an old farm house in the Czech Republic. He was renovating the house and decided to tear down some walls to enlarge some rooms. Behind one of the walls was this bike (minus seat and wheels) and a lot of plane parts - I do not know anything about the plane parts. The guy that I bought the bike from added the missing parts to the bicycle - than it ended up in my collection 
Hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 10, 2015)

That is a cool bike

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 10, 2015)

Super Nice Bike You Have There!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Duchess (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool bike! I wonder if it was walled up to keep it from the Nazis.


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm Super Surprised of the Front Braking System for a Late 20s Bike!!!
Maybe It was Added for Looks???


----------



## Free Wheel (Dec 13, 2015)

Tire/duck/spoon brakes were common on bikes in central Europe well into the 20th century. You see them on German, Czech, Swiss, etc. bikes even long after this bike was made. That was just the popular type of traditional front brake there, even if they fell long out of favor in the US and Britain.


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 28, 2015)

I Think that the Rear Seat and Drop Outs' Bolted Tubes Makes IT a 1910s Bike!!!! In Addition to the Bolted BB!!


----------

